#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Love, Relationships & Advice >  >  The Husband Store

## akchadha

A store that only sells one item - new husbands - has just opened in New
York City, where a woman may go to choose a husband.  Among the instructions
at the entrance is a description of how the store operates: 

You may visit this store ONLY ONCE! There are six floors and the value of
the product increase as the shopper ascends the flights.  The shopper may
choose any item from a particular floor, or may choose to go up to the next 
floor, but  you cannot go back down except to exit the building!  So, a
woman goes to the Husband Store to find a husband. 

On the first floor the sign on the door reads:

Floor 1 - These men Have Jobs. 

The second floor sign reads:

Floor 2 - These men Have Jobs and Love Kids.

The third floor sign reads:

Floor 3 - These men Have Jobs, Love Kids, and are Extremely Good Looking.
"Wow," she thinks, but feels compelled to keep going. 

She goes to the fourth floor and the sign reads:

Floor 4 - These men Have Jobs, Love Kids, are Drop-dead Good Looking and
Help With Housework.

"Oh, mercy me!" she exclaims, "I can hardly stand it!" 

Still, she goes to the fifth floor and the sign reads:

Floor 5 - These men Have Jobs, Love Kids, are Drop-dead Gorgeous, Help with
Housework, and Have a Strong Romantic Streak. She is so tempted to stay, but 
she goes on to the sixth floor and the sign reads: 

Floor 6 - You are visitor 31,456,012 to this floor.  There are no men on 
this floor. This floor exists solely as proof that women are impossible to 
please. Thank you for shopping at the Husband Store.   


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


To avoid gender bias charges, the store's owner also opened a New Wives
store just across the street. 

The first floor has wives that love sex. 

The second floor has wives that love sex and have money. 

The third through sixth floors have never been visited!!!






  Similar Threads: Online book store report - ASP.Net Project Departmental store Report A divorce letter written by wife and the reply of her husband Conversation between Husband (Computer Engineer) & Wife Husband VS Wife..!

----------


## [FE].Zatak

lmao...  true true   :D:

----------


## sid0307

this was really amazing

----------

